# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  "Kam Krishtin, kam gjithçka! - Si u konvertova nga myslimane në katolike"!

## toni77_toni

*Vajza nga Kosova: Si u konvertova nga myslimane në katolike!*

_Ishtë një moment, kur ajo kishte gjetur paqën dhe prehjen shpirtërore tek Krishti, ndërsa zgjodhi që tashmë t’i përkushtohet Atij, duke u konvertuar në fenë katolike.

Nga një familje myslimane, me prindër që nuk e kuptuan dhe nuk pranuan dëshirën e saj, ajo vuajti aq shumë, e mbyllën në shtëpi, u sëmurë, ndërpreu fakultetin… përjetoj gjithçka.

Por, asgjë nuk bëri që ajo të hiqte dorë. Blera Rosa, u pagëzuar me emrin Ana Maria, e cila zgjodhi që edhe zyrtarisht të përqafojë fenë katolike.

Në vazhdim ju sjellim letrën e dëshmisë së konvertimit, shkruar nga Ana Maria, të cilën e ka siguruar gazeta ‘Zëri’._



*Ana Maria*

Nuk kisha shumë që kisha mbaruar së ngrëni dhe isha kthyer në dhomën e konviktit. Gjersa bëja luftë me detyrat, seç më dëgjoi veshi një këmbanë që binte fuqishëm, mes asaj zhurme të mbytur automobilësh që vinte nga dritarja e hapur.

Unë kisha një vit pothuajse që qëndroja në atë dhomë dhe asnjëherë nuk kisha dëgjuar ndonjë këmbanë të binte! Nuk e di se cfarë me ndodhi, lëshova lapsin, në dollap mora një bluzë dhe patiket. Dhe vrap u lëshova shkallëve, pa ditur se për ku isha nisur…
Nuk e di si arrita por, pas disa minutash unë e gjeta veten para portës së hekurt të oborrit të kishës.

Isha e shtangur, ato momente e pysja veten se çfarë po kërkoja aty dhe si e gjeta këtë rrugë, paditur se nga ai moment e gjithë jeta ime do merrte kahje tjetër…

Kështu shkova disa herë tek ajo portë duke vrarë mendjen se për çfarë më ftoi ajo këmbanë. Një ditë një zë i brendshëm më urdhëroi tê futem brenda asaj porte. Nuk kundërshtova, dëgjova zemrën. Kur hapa derën e Kishës, ngriva! Ngurrova të bëja hapa para, por u futa dhe u ula brenda. Ishte stoli i fundit që për mua u bë i pari! Mora frymë thellë, u mbusha freski. Aty ku hapat e mi ngurruan, unë u mbusha paqe!

Atë ditë, unë u plotësova shpirtërisht, gjeta prehje! Atë ditë, në atë stol e ulur unë fillova një jetë të re pa e kuptuar. Nga ai moment, unë nuk isha kurrë vetëm.

Mbaroi qershori dhe unë u ktheva në shtëpi, vera kaloi me thesarin e fshehur brenda shpirtit. Gjithçka kishte kuptim, isha e lumtur! Pa e vënë re kisha filluar të shihja ndryshe, akulli, errësira ngadale filluan të zëvendësoheshin me ngrohtësi dhe rreze shprese.

Me padurim prisja të gjeja mënyrën që të shkoja tek streha ime. Gjersa një ditë u bëra pjesë e meshës së parë. Unë nuk dija asgjë, as edhe një lutje. Kisha frikë, nuk dija se çfarë po ndodhte. Por, unë nuk dija se Ai më vështronte, unë tashmë isha në dorën e Tij.

Dhe aq pa pritur filluan të zgjateshin duart rreth meje, ngurova por edhe unë zgjata dorë. Shenja e Paqes! U ndjeva e pranuar. Një motër nderi më kishte vënë vënë re që nuk i përkisja besimit të krishter.

Nuk di si arrita t’a bindja veten, por iu ofrova dhe fillova bisedën me të. Ajo më udhëzoi të mbaja katekizëm. Por, kaluan muaj dhe unë vetëm i bëja vizita strehës sime që më mbushte paqe dhe më pregadiste ngadal për një rrugë, jo të lehtë.
Koha ime ende nuk kishte ardhur, sepse Ai nuk ngutet. Gjithçka që dërgon, e dërgon për një arsye. Dhe që t’a dini mirë, Ai nuk të lëshon kurrë. Ai flet, të thërret, vazhdimisht të dërgon shenja, vazhdimisht lufton që të t’mbajë në pëllëmbë të dorës.
Dhe po e dëgjove këtë thirrje, më s’ka kthim prap. Unë kisha besim tek Ai, edhe pse nuk e njihja…

Një mbrëmje ndodhi që u takova në Priftin që mbante katekizëm, motra më njoftoi me të. Kështu fillova të mbaja katekizëm. Të jem e siqert, shumë shpesh bëja luftë me veten. Me atë se çka e thoshte zemra, mendja nuk pajtohej.

Deri atëherë isha një lloj muslimanje por edhe ateiste sepsei nga islami nuk me pelqente asgje, isha rritur në frymën e islamit por edhe të shkencës. Prindërit më kishim rritur, e mësuar që të isha e bindur dhe të besoja më shumë në gjëra që jepnin fakte. Dhe tani zemra më thoshte të besoj në diçka të kundërt të atyre tipareve.
Sepse feja krishtere është më e thellë se shkenca, ajo trajton shpirtin. Këtu nuk ke nevojë për fakte, thjeshtë duhet të ndjekësh rrugët e shpirtit.

Në katekizëm mësova gjenezën, dhe të gjitha gjërat e nevojshme fillestare, historike mbi Krishterizmin.
Por, për të qenë një e krishter duhej shumë më shumë. Ai ishte vetëm fillmi. Fillova te lexoj edhe nga Bibla.
Të fillosh të ecësh nëpër rrugët e zemrës dhe të njohësh veten, nuk është e lehtë! Kur njeh me të vertetë bëmat dhe karakterin, kur del jasht vetes dhe sheh veten, vetëm atëherë mund të gjesh forcën ta gëdhendesh e të riformohesh shpirtërisht.
Ishim në kohën e Rrëshajeve, dhe meqë tashmë isha nisur drejtë një rruge të panjohur, doemos më duhej një shpirtë i butë, i bindur, që me ndihmën e Tij, të mbaronim këtë udhëtim.

Më ftuan grupi i lutjeve që të bëhesha pjesë e nëntëditëshit të lutjeve. Ishte diçka plotësisht e re për mua. Prej ditës së dytë unë iu bashkangjita atij grupi. Rregullisht lexoja nga shkrimet e shenjta. Duhej që besimi im të forcohej, duhej një mënyrë që unë të takohesha më intimisht me të. Tani kishte ardhë koha. Gjatë këtyre ditëve unë bëra rrëmimin e ndërgjegjjes, mësova lutjen. Fillova te mesoj gjuhen e Zotit nga shkrimet. Mësova t’a lëshoj veten në duart e Jezusit. Dhe kjo nuk i pëlqeu dikujt!
Në ditën e shtatë, gjatë kohës së meditimit, desha t’i lëshohem në duar siç me kishte mësuar, por, një forcë më ndaloi. Zemra më thoshte, t’i bija në gjunjë, por, dikush më shtrëngonte nga supet. Nuk kuptova se çfarë po ndodhte…

Atë natë, bëra luftë! Isha në tundime, Krishti më tërhiqte në një anë e nga tjetra e keqja! E dija se Ai nuk do më lëshonte kurrë, do bënte gjithçka që unë të përfundoja udhërimin me të. Vetëm atëherë kur unë pas shumë mundimeve e thirra emrin e Tij Jezus, e keqja iku dhe une rashë përtokë! Atë natë më zuri gjumi duke thënë lutje. Të nesërmën, i rrëfeva gjithçka një motre të kishës ajo hoçi rruzaren e saj nga qafa dhe ma vuri mua dhe më udhëzoi të shkoja tek Prifti që më mbante katekizem.

Ende nuk kishte mbaruar ende do duhej të luftoja. Kisha frikë, por, nuk isha vetëm tani që e dija pushtetin e Tij dhe dashurinë që kishte për mua.

I rrëfeva gjithçka Priftit, ai më udhëzoi të shkonim në kapele ne lutje. Sapo u ula, këmbët filluan të më shtangonin. Nga shputa e gjer tek mbi gjunje une nuk i lëvizja dot, fillova të dridhem.

Kur erdhi Prifti më dha urdhër të ngrihem, por, unë nuk lëvizja dot! Më kapi nga duart, por, unë nuk isha unë më! Me çdo lutje dhe spërkatje të ujit të bekuar, unë çmendesha nga të bërtiturat. Prifti nuk më mbante dot, trupi im kishte filluar të përplasej për tokë, trupi im nuk më bindej më.

T’a shohësh veten në atë luftë nuk është e lehtë, prifti thirri dhe dy motra që t’i ndihmonin sepse forca ime ishte e madhe. Por, në ato momente askush nuk më mbante dot. Ai ishte aty dhe e ndjeja forcën e tij teksa luftonte të më mbante. Isha e molisun, por, unë nuk duhej të lëshoja dorën e tij. S’bashku me Të unë kisha forcën të mēposhtja çdo të keqe.

Ai ishte aty dhe tani ishte koha që unë të bëja përpjekjen, sepse përndryshe do bija në greminë. Duke parë dashurinë e Krishtit dhe luftën që bënte me të keqen për të më mbajtur, unë mblodha të gjithë forcën që më kishte mbetur dhe se di as vetë se si arrita t’a kafshoja kryqin e rruzares që mbaja në qafë.

Duhej që të thërrisja emrin e Tij, dhe e keqja do ikte. Pas shumë përpjekjeve fitova mbi të keqen duke e thirrur emrin e Tij! Ai dhe unë e fituam këtë betejë, e keqja iku. Unë rashë në tokë e çliruar. Më morrën ngadal dhe më ngritën. Gjeta forcën dhe rash në gjunjë që t’a falenderoja Atë. Me ditë të tëra kisha dhimbje trupi, nga gjithë ajo luftë. Por, ato ishin dhimbje të ëmbëla të fitores tonë. Tani isha në gjendje të kaloja gjithçka, fundja unë e dija se Ai ishte gjithmonë aty për të më mbajtur.

Familja ime nuk ishin në dijeni të gjithë kësaj. Kur një fundjavë maji unë shkova për vizitë, mami më kishte kontrolluar çantën dhe kishte gjetur, librin e lutjeve dhe rruzaret. Menjëherë e kishte lajmëruar babin për këto. Ata më thanë se duhej të ktheja gjithçka çfarë më kishin dhënë dhe të largohesha nga kisha dhe t’a mohoja Atë!

Por, tashmë ishte shumë vonë për gjithçka. Nga gjithçka mund të hiçja dorë, por, nga Ai dhe dashuria e Tij asnjëherë. Mbarova vitin e dytë të studimeve, erdhi koha të kthehesha në shtëpi. Unë nuk e dija se çfarë po më priste.

Kur u ktheva sërisht mami kishte kontrolluar gjërat e mia, dhe filloi të më bërtiste thoshta gjëra që nuk qëndronin aspak. Gjykonte pa ditur. Për çfarë nuk më akuzoi! Babi më mori dhe dolëm për shetitje, atij me siqeritetin më të madh i rrëfeva gjithçka. Por, ai nuk më kuptoi! Çdo fjalë e imija për të ishte e pakapshme, absurde. Mendonte se kam luajtur mendësh. Mendonte se më kanë bërë sehir, apo ndoshta më kishin droguar. Erdhën në atë pikë sa që më akuzuan edhe për imoralitet. Të gjitha këto vetëm pse besoja në Atë!!

Unë u përpjeka t’ju sqaroja, u përpoqa të largoja mendimet e tyre të pavenda. Por, me çdo përpjekje ata vetëm më vërsuleshin edhe më shumë. Erdhi e diela, desha aq shumë të shkoja në meshë, por, nuk më lanë. Pa dëshirën time më dërguan në fshat. Nga presion psiqik që më bënin fillova të kem dhimbje të madhe koke, dhe nga dhimbja e madhe filluan të vjellurat. Nga mbrëmja e gjer në mëngjes volla vnerë pa ndërpre.

Gjatë kësaj kohe kur unë dergjesha në shtrat, dhe nuk i ndalja dot të vjellurat, ata më morrën të gjitha gjërat e mia personale. Edhe telefonin që mos të kisha më mundësi kontakti me askend. Më mbajtën gjer në mëngjes ashtu pa më dërguar fare te mjeku vetëm pse nuk thash lutje myslimane. Të nesërmën kishin shkuar tek hoxha dhe kishin marrë hajmali. Për shumë kohë nuk kisha guxim as të haja e as të pija gjëra që më jepte mami. Me ndrynë. Për një vit pothuajse të tërë nuk më lanë të dilja vetëm.

Vazhdimisht më rëndonin me fjalë, e për çfarë nuk më akuzuan se!! Edhe pse më thanë gjithçka, unë kurrë nuk i rëndova me as edhe një fjalë. Akuzave të pavenda, ju përgjigjjesha me heshtje. Sa më shumë që më salvuan, aq më shumë më ofruan me Krishtin. Sa më shumë që mundoheshin të më largonin, aq më shumë më shtynin drejt Tij.

Ishin familja ime dhe urdhërin e kisha nga Ai që ti doja sikurse veten. Gjeja gjithmonë ndonjë rrugë, që të mbaja kontakt me Priftin që më kishte mbajtur katekizëm. Gjithmonë më këshillonte që të mos humbisja durimin dhe të mos lejoja që urrejtja të më verbonte shpirtin.

Pas shumë muajve mundime Don M. prifti që ishte kujdesur vazhdimisht për mua më dha lajmin e gëzuar. Më në fund erdhi koha të pagëzohesha! Gjatë kësaj kohe Krishti më kishte shoqëruar kudo. Asnjëherë nuk më kishte lënë vetëm. Sa herë që rrëzohesha nga mundimet Ai më ngriste dhe me lartë. I rifreskonte forcat e mia. E dija se dhe tani do më hapte një derë, që të pagëzohesha.

Dy nga miket e mia që më kishin qëndruar gjithashtu pranë më ndihmuan që më 10.04. 2012 të merrja vulën e Krishtit. U desht të gënjeja atë ditë që të shkoja në meshë, uroj Krishti të më ketë falur. Gjithçka atë ditë më dukej si ëndërr, pas kaq shumë kohësh isha sërisht në strehën time. U ktheva aty ku mora hapat e parë! Aty ku gjithçka kishte nisur.

Atë ditë rilinda! U pagëzova me emrin Ana Maria! Mendova se këtu udhëtimi im kishte mbaruar, por udhëtimi im sapo kishte filluar! Unë kisha fituar edhe një betejë tjetër. Unë tani i takoja Atij me vulë!

Familja ime as edhe një herë nuk u pajtua, tani po bëhen tri vite që jam pagëzuar. Për të më distancuar dhe shkëputur nga Krishti, familja ime më punësuan në një fshat. Tani tri vite punoj në atë fshat ku të gjithë janë mysliman. Familja kur kuptoi se jam pagëzuar më detyruan të premtoja që të mos tregoja për besimin tim.

Edhe pas kaq kohe më kontrollojnë vazhdimisht dhe më kufizojnë daljet. Nuk jam e lirë të shkoj në meshë, të kem shoqëri krishtere. Nuk jam e lirë shprehi mendimin tim. Vazhdimisht më rëndojnë me fjalë. Për ata unë jam fëmija më i keq, çfardo që bëjë nuk është mirë. Unë asnjëherë, nuk ua ktheva fjalën, durova ofendime nga më të ndryshmet, iu binda urdhërave të tyre. Dhe vetëm pse besoj Krishtin jam më e keqja!

Gjatë kësaj kohe u desht të ndërpreja studimet përshkak të punës dhe përshkak të shëndetit jo të mirë. Përkundër të gjithë kufizimeve, dhunës psiqike, shëndetit jo të mirë unë ende kam paqe dhe qetësi brenda vetes.

Besimi që kam tek Ai me çdo mëngjes rritet. Ai është forca ime, prehja ime, paqja, dhe ngushllimi im. Gjithmonë më ka dërguar njerëz dhe shenja në kohën e duhur. Dikur e pyesja veten, pse duhej të kaloja nëpër mundime, tani jo më! Kur të vijë koha gjithçka merr kuptim. Unë e di se Ai asnjëherë nuk do më dërgoj mundime të cilat nuk do mund t’i kaloj. Gjithashu di se Ai më mbanë dhe më lehtëson çdo barrë.

E di se do më vijnë vujtje dhe mundime edhe më të mëdha, por, s’kam frikë. Ai është dhe do jetë me mua, Ai nuk do m’a lëshoj asnjëherë dorën, dhe as unë nuk do e lëshoj dorën e Tij.

Gjatë kësaj kohe i jetova në një mënyrë mundinet e Tij. E di se më shumë se kamxhikët e lëndon mosbesimi ynë. Kurorë ferrash i bëhen gjykimet tona të pavenda. Ia gozhdojmë duart sa herë nuk ia zgjatim dorën kur ai na thërret. I gozhdojmë këmbët sa herë, nuk i ndjekim hapat e tij. Dhe sa herë i biem mohit i bëhemi shtizë në krahëror…

Kam Krishtin, kam gjithçka!
Kam vetëm një lutje, mos gjykoni pa ditur.

----------


## Busy Girl

Mfal nje kuriozitet pse i ndryshojne emrat??

----------


## elijsa

E cuditshme sa aktive jane djajte!

----------


## Aferim

Sidoqofte, zgjedhja eshte e lire. Une e perkrah zgjedhjen e lire, meqe besimi eshte i çeshtje individuale - ne mes te robit dhe ALlahut le te gjykoje ALlahu, jo njerezit. 

-Megjtihate, nisem nga pikepamja ime, kjo mund te kete qene myslimane, porse jo praktikuese - sado te pretendoje se qe myslimane, ajo, assesi, mund te kete qene gjithashtu edhe praktikuese. Nje praktikues mysliman (i devotshem) nuk do nderronte fenë e tij edhe ne do e vrisnin, le me vullnetarisht. Ndersa, per sa u perket atyre, myslimaneve jopraktikues (atyre qe vetem deklarojne me goje se jane), ne rastin e tyre gjithçka eshte e mundur. Une per veten time, nuk do mund ta lija Iphone 6s per i Iphone 5S - te kthehesha prapa ne teknologji, assesi.

----------


## mesia4ever

> -Megjtihate, nisem nga pikepamja ime, kjo mund te kete qene myslimane, porse jo praktikuese - sado te pretendoje se qe myslimane, ajo, assesi, mund te kete qene gjithashtu edhe praktikuese. Nje praktikues mysliman (i devotshem) nuk do nderronte fenë e tij edhe ne do e vrisnin, le me vullnetarisht. Ndersa, per sa u perket atyre, myslimaneve jopraktikues (atyre qe vetem deklarojne me goje se jane), ne rastin e tyre gjithçka eshte e mundur. i.


Perse keta myslimane jo praktikues (97% e myslimaneve te Kosoves) llogariten si myslimane kur eshte fjala te tregohet 'shumica' por nese nje i njejte pranon Krishtin nuk llogaritet si ish mysliman por thuhet 'ai vetem ka lundur ne nje familje myslimane dhe nuk ka qene mysliman i vertete'?!

----------

Korcar-L1 (11-04-2015)

----------


## Darius

> E cuditshme sa aktive jane djajte!


Ky eshte nenforumi i katolikeve dhe nje halldupe si puna jote ska pune te fusi turinjte. Por meqe ke komentuar, kush eshte djalli ne kete mes? E kuptoj qe po te pushon zemra nga ideja qe nje njeri vendos te zgjedhe cfare feje te besoje e praktikoje dhe kjo fe nuk eshte ajo myslimane por e krishtere. Po ashtu e k uptoj dhe histerizmin tend per faktin qe nga myslimane u be katolike. Por se kuptoj c'hyn djalli ne kete mes dhe ku eshte aktiv?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Mfal nje kuriozitet pse i ndryshojne emrat??


Ndryshimi i emrit e ka zanafillen qe ne kohen e Abrahamit, por edhe te Jakobit, kur Jezusi erdhi, edhe ne at kohe p.sh apostujve kur Jezusi i zgjodhi, te gjithe e ndryshuan emrin.

Pse ndryshohet emri?

I krishteri pagezohet, pagezim d.t.th rilindje, personi i cili pagezohet nga ajo dite fillon nje jete te re, nje jete me Jezusin, pasi rilinde ne Jezusin dhe fillon nje jete te re - "zhveshet" nga njeriu i vjeter - shkeputet krejtesisht nga jeta e meparshme, edhe me emer duke marrur vulne e pagezimit - rilindjes ne fryme.

----------


## Aferim

> Perse keta myslimane jo praktikues (97% e myslimaneve te Kosoves) llogariten si myslimane kur eshte fjala te tregohet 'shumica' por nese nje i njejte pranon Krishtin nuk llogaritet si ish mysliman por thuhet 'ai vetem ka lundur ne nje familje myslimane dhe nuk ka qene mysliman i vertete'?!


Mos me shtrembero komentin, nuk kam shkruar se s'qe myslimane, por kam shkruar se assesi ka mundesi te kete qene praktikuese. 
-Po, jane 97% myslimane shqiptare ne Provincen Shqiptare (shtetin artificial Kosoven), me se 70% ne Shqiperine gjysmake si dhe, po, me se 40% ne Iliride nga ata 50% qe perbejne popullaten shqiptare ne shtetin artificial Maqedonine (Iliriden). 

Per te ta thjeshtezuar edhe me, mysliman behesh me te deklaruar deshmine me goje - kushti i pare, po e the me sinqeritet. Pra, jo doemos duhet te jesh edhe praktikues. Me me kryesore eshte deshmia - ka nga ata shqiptare te lindur ne nje familje myslimane, ama qe te mos jete deklaruar kurre mysliman. Prandaj une them, zgjedhja eshte e lire, ne mes te robit dhe ALlahut Nje, le te gjykoje vete ALlahu.

----------


## Aferim

> Ky eshte nenforumi i katolikeve dhe nje halldupe si puna jote ska pune te fusi turinjte. Por meqe ke komentuar, kush eshte djalli ne kete mes? E kuptoj qe po te pushon zemra nga ideja qe nje njeri vendos te zgjedhe cfare feje te besoje e praktikoje dhe kjo fe nuk eshte ajo myslimane por e krishtere. Po ashtu e k uptoj dhe histerizmin tend per faktin qe nga myslimane u be katolike. Por se kuptoj c'hyn djalli ne kete mes dhe ku eshte aktiv?


 Qekur e ndaluar per i myslimane te japi mendimin e saj ne temat ne lidhje me fete tjera?

----------


## Darius

> Qekur e ndaluar per i myslimane te japi mendimin e saj ne temat ne lidhje me fete tjera?


Pervec smod dhe admin qe kane te drejte te nderhyjne ne cdo teme e ne cdo nenforum, ne nenforumin e fese jane bere te qarte disa rregulla per te shmangur konfliktet dhe acarimet e panevojshme. Qe do te thote se ti qe i perket fese myslimane ske pune te shkruash as ne nenforumin katolik, as ne ate protestant, as ne ate ortodoks dhe as ne ate atesit. Je i lire te llomotisesh sa te duash tek Toleranca Fetare si dhe tek nenforumi mysliman. I njejti rregull vlen dhe per ata qe nuk i perkasin fese myslimane. Pra jane te lire te shprehen ne nenforumet e feve perkatese por jo ne ato qe nuk i perkasin. Pervec Tolerances Fetare, nenforumet e cdo feje mund te lexohen por nuk ka pse te kete pjesmarrje nga ta qe i nuk i perkasin asaj feje.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Nuk ka problem,kemi te konvertuar dhe Kryeministrin.

Presim pergjigje nga nga krahu myslyman qe mbeten me nje besimtar me pak.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Mos me shtrembero komentin, nuk kam shkruar se s'qe myslimane, por kam shkruar se assesi ka mundesi te kete qene praktikuese. 
> -Po, jane 97% myslimane shqiptare ne Provincen Shqiptare (shtetin artificial Kosoven), me se 70% ne Shqiperine gjysmake si dhe, po, me se 40% ne Iliride nga ata 50% qe perbejne popullaten shqiptare ne shtetin artificial Maqedonine (Iliriden).


Spo flisja vetem per komentin tend por ne pergjithesi. A eshte mysliman nje person qe kurre ska lexuar Kuranin, kurre ska shkuar ne xhami pervecse ne rast vdekjeje te ndonje te afermi, ka lindur ne familje myslimane por nuk din dhe nuk ka interes te mesoje se cfare ndalon e cfare ndalon feja islame?. Ky sipas fese islame nuk eshte mysliman por hipokrit, sipas teje qenka mysliman?!

----------


## mesia4ever

> E cuditshme sa aktive jane djajte!


E nderuar djalli punon qe njerezit te mos besojne ne Krishtin ose punon qe te shtremberohet besimi krishter e nuk punon per te bere njerezit te krishtrere. Po gabon rende me kesi postime...

----------


## TilVolioR

Pse ju ben kaq cudi ky lajm ? Ne vitet e 90a sa qindra mijera Shqiptare qe emigruan ne Itali apo ne Greqi ndryshuan fene qe kishin duke u pagezuar ? Kte e bene per arsye asimilimi duke mare parasysh qe kto dy vendet japin shum rendesi ne feja. Edhe kunderta te ndodhte, qe Shqiptare te konvertoheshin ne myslimane nuk do benete pershtypje. Shum Shqiptare vene ne radhe te pare leverdine qe kane. Por ky rasti nuk esht i tille, nuk besoj qe u be per shkak perfitimi. Cdo njeri eshte i lire te zgjedh fene qe ndjen me shum afer.

----------


## Meriamun

Duhen respektuar zgjedhjet e njerëzve dhe nuk është aspak morale të dhunosh psikologjikisht apo fizikisht dikë sepse mendon ndryshe. Nëse kjo histori është e vertetë atëherë me plot gojën mund të themi që dhuna ndaj kësaj vajze është diçka shumë e shëmtuar.

Në fe ska dhunë,

----------

Aferim (13-04-2015),mesia4ever (14-04-2015)

----------


## mesia4ever

> Pse ju ben kaq cudi ky lajm ? Ne vitet e 90a sa qindra mijera Shqiptare qe emigruan ne Itali apo ne Greqi ndryshuan fene qe kishin duke u pagezuar ? Kte e bene per arsye asimilimi duke mare parasysh qe kto dy vendet japin shum rendesi ne feja. Edhe kunderta te ndodhte, qe Shqiptare te konvertoheshin ne myslimane nuk do benete pershtypje. Shum Shqiptare vene ne radhe te pare leverdine qe kane. Por ky rasti nuk esht i tille, nuk besoj qe u be per shkak perfitimi. Cdo njeri eshte i lire te zgjedh fene qe ndjen me shum afer.


Nuk ka te beje asgje me besimin krishter ajo cfare thua ti. Ajo eshte asimilim sepse ju ateistet dhe myslimanet keni shkatrruar shtetin duke na lene te fundit ne Evrope atehere medoemos qe ta mbushesh barkun me buke duhet te marresh rruget e botes dhe te trajtohesh si romet pa shtet e pa asgje. Jezusi flet kunder asaj qe t'i jepet prioritet pasurise materiale andaj ky s'eshte konvertim por ateizem i ripaketuar e i maskuar si krishterim. Sot qindra mijera femije te shqiptareve flasin vetem anglisht, danisht, greqisht, arabisht etj. dhe asimilohen.

----------


## lace

O Zot o Zot,Mbaji mendjen njerezve se lexojne nje tufe perrallash edhe u duket vetja dijetar,ose qe kane te verteten ne duar, Zoti Nuk ka bere 4 cifte ne fillim,por beri nje cift Even edhe Adamin,keshtu qe ne baze te zanafilles se njeriut,si edhe gjeneologjia qe thuhet ne bibel,nuk ekziston ne besimet e tjera,eshte mjaft e qarte si djelli,por te kishte dicka mangut ne bibel eshte e sigurt se zoti do ta plotesonte ate,ose do ta urdheronte zoti gjithcka per darjet fetare,,,,,,I Mjer ai qe e konsideron veten si pjese e nje feje,,, sduhet te kete fe,duhet te kete vetem besim,


Paqe,dhe Harmoni per te gjithe forumistet!!!

----------

mesia4ever (14-04-2015)

----------


## Ciarli

tani mire e ke bere se feja me burim te vertete ajo e Krishtit eshte, por edhe perpjekjet e myslimaneve jane po njesoj per te shkuar ne rrugen e zotit dhe parajse dhe jo atje ku do na cojne ne vendin e orgjive pa kriter dhe torturave pervec atyre qe do fale zoti.

----------

